# C &VB erlernen



## Bender25 (9 März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich in nächster Zeit immer mehr mit WINCC zu tun haben werde würde ich gerne ein wenig  C und VB erlernen wollen.

Aber in den angebotenen Kursen werden nur C Kenntnisse vermittelt, die nicht auf WinCC  usw. basieren ("Hallo Welt" Programme mit denen ich nichts anfagen kann)

Kann mir einer von euch einen guten Tip geben wie ich das am besten schaff?

Hab ihr alle Informatik studiert  oder wie habt ihr euch das ganze bei gebracht?


----------



## drfunfrock (10 März 2005)

Such doch mal bei Google mit den Stichworten "programming language c tutorial"

Es finden finden sich im Internet diverse DoItYourSelf-Lern-Seiten.

Spezielle Seiten abgestimt auf WinCC wirst du kaum finden. Aber wenn du dir genügend C beigebracht hast, dann wirst du die Handbücher zu WinCC wie von selbst verstehen.

Doc Funfrock


----------



## SPS Markus (10 März 2005)

Hier mal ein ONLINE-Buch zum erlernen von C in deutscher Sprache

http://pronix.de/modules/C/openbook/

Markus


----------



## Bender25 (11 März 2005)

danke. werd mir das mal durchlesen


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

*VB Lernen*

Kucke mal auf www.activevb.de
Sehr gutes VB Forum
Gruss Olaf


----------



## levin (11 Mai 2005)

... und bei Fragen zu C/C++ www.c-plus-plus.de


----------



## Sunboy (25 Juli 2005)

es gibt ein Buch "Jetzt lern ich Visual Basic".

Für Einsteiger ideal...


----------



## Josef (9 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Buch "Programmieren in C" von Byron S. Gottfried
mit 1755 Aufgaben und Lösungen in der Deutschen und Englischen original
Ausgabe. Die Deutsche Ausgabe habe ich inzwischen komplett abgetippt.
Falls jemand auch diese Buecher hat könnten wir uns zusammentun um
Probleme die beim Lesen und abarbeiten der Aufgaben entsthehen gemeinsam anzugehen.  

Würde mich über Antwort freuen!

cu
Josef


----------



## david.ka (12 September 2005)

Empfehle für Anfänger Visual Basic in 21 Tagen. Sind einige gute Beispiele vorhanden. 
Ansonsten Visual Basic Kompendium. Ideal zum Nachschlagen.


Gruß
David


----------

